# Mirroring on TV from HDX



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

So I've had my HDX 7 (2013 version) since last Christmas but never used the mirroring function (nor mayday).  (#1) How does this work?  I only have a non-smart Sony LED HDTV connected to wifi via blu-ray player.  (#2) Will having the Fire TV stick plugged into the TV's HDMI allow me to mirror from my HDX?  (#3) Is mirroring still necessary once I receive my Fire TV stick?  Too many questions - hoping one of you know the answers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Brownskins said:


> So I've had my HDX 7 (2013 version) since last Christmas but never used the mirroring function (nor mayday). (#1) How does this work? I only have a non-smart Sony LED HDTV connected to wifi via blu-ray player. (#2) Will having the Fire TV stick plugged into the TV's HDMI allow me to mirror from my HDX? (#3) Is mirroring still necessary once I receive my Fire TV stick? Too many questions - hoping one of you know the answers.


To mirror with the 2013 HDX, you need either a smart TV (I think Samsungs work? I don't have one either) or a device--Netgear's device worked; I got that last year-- or the Fire TV Stick.

So, yes, the Fire TV Stick should allow you to mirror--I haven't tried that yet but will in a minute. You may not need to mirror, depending on what you want to do, a lot of things can be done directly from the Stick if you are streaming.

You can apparently also "fling" to your Stick and thus the TV and then do other things on your Fire tablet according to the video I watched last night.

Betsy


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Betsy.  Very interesting.  I don't know yet what I will need mirroring for.  I always just use the BluRay remote and onscreen menu for the streaming TV apps.

I guess the mirroring will be useful for games - with the HDX used as a remote?  Or maybe mirroring is useful for selecting youtube videos, since those are easier to navigate using the HDX...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to spend some more time with my Stick in a little bit...

Betsy


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have used either the fling or the mirroring on my 2013 Samsung smart tv, but it's been a while. It wasn't hard. We used it to watch a movie, and to play a game as a group.


----------

